# Greatest Economics & Property Speech Ever



## ringledman (17 Apr 2010)

A great take on the problems inherent in the Western world and the property market con-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj8rMwdQf6k

America is bust.

This guy should be president.


----------



## onq (2 May 2010)

This guy was talking in 2006 about sub-primes being unsustainable.
It was easier to buy than rent in California in early 2006.
Abolishing the deposit and income checks did this.
This not from some secret discussion in the BIS.

ONQ.


----------



## tipptop29 (5 May 2010)

thanks for posting this
excellent analysis
amazing to think that this was given in 06
only think that hasnt happen yet is the decline of the dollar


----------

